# Another car/bike accident!



## Tewks (Aug 3, 2013)

I just started road riding and stuff like this is starting to scare me. Bicyclist Sent to Hospital After Being Struck by Turning Car, Cops Say - Police & Fire - Long Valley, NJ Patch


----------



## robnj (Sep 26, 2013)

Had this almost happen to me recently. Person was so close to whipping out from the oncoming shoulder and making a u-turn right in front of me as I was going about 35 mph down a hill.

Makes me want to use my blinking function in my Niterider even more. I know it ticks off most oncoming cars (based on the reactions), but hey, they can see me, and that is the main point. I usually just reserve it for usage at dusk when the low sun angle can be a distraction to drivers.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

They can see you. They just don't care. Or at best they think they can beat that @! $#$ in spandex out. 

Always expect the worst.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> Always expect the worst.


This. It's like defensive driving but 10 fold when you ride.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Agreed about they just don't care. I have a 1100 cygolite which outshines car headlights on strobe mode. People just don't care and either do cars. 

They see me.


----------

